# Diamondhead Webcam Tracker Thread



## complexmind (Jan 6, 2008)

Howdy All:

Web cam is back up for a little viewing this evening. Started 5:25pm Diamondhead Time!! I will try and make posts here in this thread when it is up and running.

Live video Link:
http://www.johnsgardenrailway.info/Stickam.htm

Daily Pictures:
http://picasaweb.google.com/diamondheadsteamup

John


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

John
As always your service is greatly appreciated.


----------



## David BaileyK27 (Jan 2, 2008)

John, dont make it too late as us brits are in bed, good to see and hear you all putting up the tracks yesterday 
David Bailey


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks John!


----------



## Jim Overland (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks John 
from those of use with Diamondhead envy 
jim


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I always get 'no image'.


----------



## complexmind (Jan 6, 2008)

Live video started at 9pm CST. FYI

Live video Link:
http://www.johnsgardenrailway.info/Stickam.htm

Daily Pictures:
http://picasaweb.google.com/diamondheadsteamup

John


----------



## Dave Ottney (Jan 2, 2008)

The web cam broadcast is great. Thanks. 
Dave


----------



## Mark Scrivener (Jan 7, 2008)

Very cool! Now if I can just figure out how to run a train via the web cam I can save a ton on travel expenses!


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Torry
Great to see and hear from you on the webcam!


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

All this talk about batteries...I thought this was live steam

K4 sold for 2895 on ebay for an update


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

John
Maybe the batteries are fully charged, thus would not take a charge.


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

Everyone, make sure you click the chat button on stickam window and enter a username and chat with us


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Andrew
Seems that the connection is overloaded cannot access nor engage the chat. It is either that or David Leech is talking/texting/chatting too much


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Andrew
The log in is found in the tools section?
I get the following after logging in using MLS username and password

Update Twitter status failed


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

you dont have to login, just put a chat name at the bottom and click chat, skip the login/pass


----------



## David BaileyK27 (Jan 2, 2008)

John, any chance of some daytime webcam so us brits can see whats going on please, we are 6 hours ahead of you so unable to view your current broadcasts. 
Thanks for the pictures 
David and Iris Bailey


----------



## David BaileyK27 (Jan 2, 2008)

John, we can see the webcam live in the UK, the signal strength your end is OK, sound and Picture OK 
Thanks 
David Bailey


----------



## complexmind (Jan 6, 2008)

Webcam is back up. 11:45am CST. For some reason our Internet connection here is slow this morning. I guess we take what we can get. It is set to automatically increase quality as Internet gets better. So hopefully it will improve. FYI

Video:
http://www.johnsgardenrailway.info/Stickam.htm

Images:
http://picasaweb.google.com/diamondheadsteamup

John


----------



## Jim Overland (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi John, 
I am certainly enjoying the web cam. It is nice to see the range of locos. 
Ask the man in the orange shirt not to stand directly in front of the camera (not a big deal) 
I'll be with you the rest of the week 
jim in Seattle. 
please take some pictures of some Seattle people to prove that they are there...


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

This is great. Now if I could just super impose all this I could say I was there. Later RJD


----------



## complexmind (Jan 6, 2008)

Additional photos added for Tues, uploaded Wednesday images and a few from today. FYI

Images:
http://picasaweb.google.com/diamondheadsteamup




From 2009-01-14-Wednesday

John


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

John
Thanks again, great lunch break enjoyment.

Would be great to add names to photos at some point for those on MLS that do not know faces in the crowd...


----------



## complexmind (Jan 6, 2008)

Howdy All:

I recorded 3 one hour blocks of the video yesterday (Wednesday). You should be able to view them at this link:
http://www.stickam.com/searchMedia.do?searchFor=diamondhead&mediaType=video&searchBy=text&Submit=Search

John


----------



## complexmind (Jan 6, 2008)

Webcam is back up and running, 1pm cst.

Video:
http://www.johnsgardenrailway.info/Stickam.htm

Video Archive:
http://www.stickam.com/searchMedia.do?searchFor=diamondhead&mediaType=video&searchBy=text&Submit=Search


Images:
http://picasaweb.google.com/diamondheadsteamup

John


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks John. It's fun fun to look in and see lots of folks I recognize.


----------



## complexmind (Jan 6, 2008)

Additional photos added for Thursday. FYI

Images:
http://picasaweb.google.com/diamondheadsteamup

John


----------



## complexmind (Jan 6, 2008)

Webcam is back up for the next 60-90 minutes. Thursday 9:30pm cst.

Video:
http://www.johnsgardenrailway.info/Stickam.htm

Video Archive:
http://www.stickam.com/searchMedia.do?searchFor=diamondhead&mediaType=video&searchBy=text&Submit=Search


Images:
http://picasaweb.google.com/diamondheadsteamup

John


----------



## Shaylover (Jan 2, 2008)

I get the weather forecast pix but nothing in the other side, just a blank screen with a little red kiss.








I've tried at various times as I know you lot in the northern hemisphere keep funny hours.


----------



## mack505 (Jan 2, 2008)

Make sure your Flash plugins are up to date. I've been getting it OK on Firefox 3.1; when it's offline I get a player with a 'no image' file.


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow, Dave Hottmann is really on the right track this year. He's hauling a chunk of (what looks like) 80-100# rail on a flat car behind his 4-4-0(?).


----------



## Dave Ottney (Jan 2, 2008)

This is the first time I've seen (or actually paid attention to) this event. Thanks to meeting Tom Bowdler up here in upstate NY I have come to appreciate live steam. It looks fantastic and thanks to John we can see it. 
I particularly liked the pics of the Civil War train. Some of the European prototypes look great also. 

How are the traction models powered? I thought I'd only see steam in various configurations. 

Again thanks John for the coverage. I check this a couple of times a day and thoroughly enjoy it. 
Dave


----------



## complexmind (Jan 6, 2008)

Uploaded 5 more pictures for Thursday and 27 pictures for today. FYI

Images:
http://picasaweb.google.com/diamondheadsteamup



 From 2009-01-16-Friday


----------



## complexmind (Jan 6, 2008)

Uploaded 24 more images for today, Friday. The live camera should be up by 6:30pm CST. Hard to believe there is only one more day left. At least for me.

Live Video:
http://www.johnsgardenrailway.info/Stickam.htm

Video Archive:
http://www.stickam.com/searchMedia.do?searchFor=diamondhead&mediaType=video&searchBy=text&Submit=Search


Images:
http://picasaweb.google.com/diamondheadsteamup

 From 2009-01-16-Friday 

John


----------



## complexmind (Jan 6, 2008)

Live video started at 10:35 cst. Will be up for 1 hour. Then off to Banquet.

Live Video:
http://www.johnsgardenrailway.info/Stickam.htm

Video Archive:
http://www.stickam.com/searchMedia.do?searchFor=diamondhead&mediaType=video&searchBy=text&Submit=Search


Images:
http://picasaweb.google.com/diamondheadsteamup

John


----------



## complexmind (Jan 6, 2008)

A few more pictures from Friday were posted and a batch for Saturday, Today.

Images:
http://picasaweb.google.com/diamondheadsteamup

Video Archive:
http://www.stickam.com/searchMedia.do?searchFor=diamondhead&mediaType=video&searchBy=text&Submit=Search





 From 2009-01-17-Saturday 

John


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Really great shots of the event. Man hope I can get there next year. Later RJD


----------



## complexmind (Jan 6, 2008)

Posted last few images from Saturdays festivities. Totally worn out and not ready for a 19 hour drive and the cold weather. Back to the real world!

Hope everyone enjoyed the images and the live video. They should be available on the internet for quite a while.

Images:
http://picasaweb.google.com/diamondheadsteamup

Video Archive:
http://www.stickam.com/searchMedia.do?searchFor=diamondhead&mediaType=video&searchBy=text&Submit=Search


From 2009-01-17-Saturday


John


----------



## David BaileyK27 (Jan 2, 2008)

John thanks for all the broadcasts and pics from Diamondhead, it has enabled us to see many of our friends, and to se whats going on. 
David & Iris Bailey in the UK


----------



## Jim Overland (Jan 3, 2008)

GOOD deal! 
Much thanks for your efforts!! 

jim o 
seattle


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi John,
I hope that you are having, or had, a safe journey home.
Thank you so much for all the photos and the live 'Stickam' coverage.
I was not as good as being there, but close!
Next year, can you hire someone to sit by the microphone and give us a commentary on who is on camera, and details about what they are running etc., and even perhaps some interviews with important people. (Can't think of anyone THAT important come to think of it)
Hey, if you pay my way down there, I might even do it for free!!!
Thanks again for all you efforts towards our hobby, they are very much appreciated.
All the best,
David Leech,
Delta, Canada


----------

